# Ceiling fans?



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

So I MIGHT be getting a new cockatiel in a few weeks time and I'm really concerned about the situation with ceiling fans. It's pretty hot these days and there is a ceiling fan in every room in my house, even the kitchen, and I'm unsure if I'm allowed to turn on the fan even if my tiel's wings are clipped. I just don't want to take that risk but I also don't want to hang out with my bird while I'm dying in the heat. Can I possibly train my bird to not fly around when the fan is on, or can I sit with my bird in an air-conditioned room instead?


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't use the fan when your tiel is out. You never know if he will get startled for some reason and hit the fan. I'd suggest placing a note at/near the fan switch when the bird is out to reduce the chance of someone (including you) of turning the fan on when the bird is out. Tiels can easily fly up into a fan even when they're clipped.


----------



## LALYNCH (Apr 17, 2019)

We have a "caged" stand-fan in addition to ceiling fans. When we let the birds out, we turn off the ceiling fan and instead use the fan that has its blades enclosed in a wire cage.


----------

